# Bloody discharge after kidding



## Tikiturkle (Apr 1, 2014)

My doe kidded on march 16 it is her first kid and she is still discharging bright red blood. Is this normal? I was unaware she was pregnant as she is a young doe born last spring and my buck had passed late this last October. I went out to feed and found she had given birth. I haven't had goats since I was in 4H 25+ yrs ago and want to make sure she's okay and not having post kidding complications. Baby is healthy and nursing well. Should I be concerned about the discharge? How long should I expect for it to continue? Any info would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

They will clean out for 6 wks or so.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

The discharge is messy but perfectly normal. Signs of a problem would be a bad smell (like death) or large pools of bright red blood. Be sure and worm the doe. The hormones from kidding "activate" parasites and you don't want her compromised health-wise from worms..


----------



## Tikiturkle (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you SO much! Her discharge was pink and had changed to red which alarmed me a bit. I haven't wormed her recently so I will do so. I am relieved to find this site as I don't have any 'goat people' to get advise from. You all have a wealth of information to offer and I am very appreciative.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

We are glad to have you here! If I hadn't had this forum, I don't know how things would have been since I didn't really know any goat people either at first.


----------



## PBJfarm (Jan 10, 2014)

I have noticed in our goats, they seem to have an increase in flow end of week 2 start of week 3 then tapers off again. First time it happened I freaked a bit.


Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum

PB & J Farms
Home to Nubians, a lone LaMancha, and the rest of the farm menagerie
Oktaha, Ok


----------



## Mr. Gothard (10 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> They will clean out for 6 wks or so.


Thank you! No one else has listed this 6 week timeline. I've been reading far shorter estimates and beginning to worry. Whew!


----------

